# roland gx-24 or 24" Graphtec CE5000-60 Vinyl Cutter Plotter



## jbrooksier (Feb 1, 2008)

I am an apple user and would like a plotter to cut my heat transfers. I have been looking at the 24" Graphtec CE5000-60 Vinyl Cutter Plotter and Roland GX-24. Is one better than the other? Is one easier to use with an apple? They seem to be similar in cost. Would someone suggest a different plotter? 
Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually the Graphtec is less expensive because it comes with a stand which is a must with a 24 inch cutter, Graphtec is a great plotter/cutter the reason you don't see a lot of them here is that they gear most of their marketing to sign people.

If you want a little less expensive model than both the Roland and CE5000-60 look at the Graphtec CE5000-40, its a proffesional series cutter and takes 19" material with upwards to a 15"cut and it also has a optical eye to contour cut transfers.

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

do some searching on this site.... there are about 1000 posts on this subject

well maybe not 1000....


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, prolly about 800 of my posts are touting the qualities of the Graphtec. 

We have the CE5000-60, and we haven't looked back.

I was in the same position you were in when we were looking, but I trusted my Fiance, and we went with the Graphtec. It'll do come amazing cutting!

This is a thread I posted just after getting our plotter:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t25004.html

I wanted to test this cutter's limits, so I did this as the very first thing I cut. mark told me it would never work, and he was MORE than pleasantly surprised he was wrong! 

I'll happily send that file to a GX-24 owner to do a direct comparrison.  I'm curious how the Roland would handle this file!

That Roland owner needs to have a camera that will do macro pics, tho.


----------



## nastassia2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

I need a real cutter with a plotter but a mini table top one I don't hae a large office space so something small and not price high will be just right


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

nastassia2003 said:


> I need a real cutter with a plotter but a mini table top one I don't hae a large office space so something small and not price high will be just right


Check out the Craft Robo from Graphtec CraftROBO:GRAPHTEC


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Regardless of the size of the cutter, you will need space to work.....


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Regardless of the size of the cutter, you will need space to work.....


+1 Royster The kitchen table is probably not the best place to set up


----------



## Gcanno (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a Graphtec Ce5000-60 and its a great cutter. I was looking for a GX-24 used, through Craigslist for the longest time, then someone was selling a Graphtec and i went ahead and bought it.

I'm glad i got it instead of the Roland, I also think the Roland GX-24 does not do contour cutting nor comes with a stand. The stand is very useful and it should be used , It's engineered to keep the machine stable and is included in the price of the Graphtec .


----------



## dkgoodrich (Mar 2, 2012)

Heard great things about the graphtec products. Looking to buy one if my pcut ever craps out.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Graphtec is overpriced here in Australia.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Also be aware that Graphtec is no longer making the CE-5000 series. They will be making the CE-6000 series from now on. The 6000 looks to have the same interface of the FC-8000 series and similar chassis. The craft robo is a 15 inch cutter and is powerful for a small cutter. But remember with a 24 inch you can always go smaller if needed, smaller cutter cant go bigger if you need it.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Man....i'm mad. I know we talking about the Graphtec and all, i'm looking to buy the new 6000 myself. Someone mentioned the roland doesn't contour cut, according to my investigation, both cutters has the AAS system. Man Im mad! I just watch Indiana Defeat Michigan...  literally at the very last second of the game..  Go Blue!


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Man....i'm mad. I know we talking about the Graphtec and all, i'm looking to buy the new 6000 myself. Someone mentioned the roland doesn't contour cut, according to my investigation, both cutters has the AAS system. Man Im mad! I just watch Indiana Defeat Michigan...  literally at the very last second of the game..  Go Blue!


it sucks when your team loses.


----------

